

Best Computer Architecture Course Ever - onderkalaci
http://users.ece.cmu.edu/~omutlu/lecture-videos.html

======
yitchelle
Whats with the personal edit on the title? I doubt if CMU will publish a set
of course notes and called the course "Best xxx Course Ever".

~~~
onderkalaci
That is just my comment for the course. It is not related to CMU or the
professor.

~~~
amelius
Did you take all possible computer architecture courses? :)

(I wonder how one _personally_ could even objectively compare courses, as one
has to take them one at a time, and knowledge builds up during a course, which
could influence one's opinion of the next course.)

------
onion2k
The course materials are only available as PDF or PPT. An open format would
have been nice.

~~~
mkisses
PDF is an open format. Just the forms and scripting shebang that nobody uses
isn't.

